#  >  > Non Asia Travel Forums >  >  > Travel the World Travellers Tales Forum >  >  American Holiday, and University Tour

## aging one

We left a few days ago to visit the states, mostly California to take a road trip visiting universities my kids might attend next year.

We went via Seoul and spent 10 hours there. lWe took h free tour offered by Asiana Airlines of the Incheon area. 

Arrival in San Francisco was smooth and we picked up a brand new Toyota Corolla as our trusty vehicle. Nice stereo, blue tooth for the phone, and a GPS which is very necessary when you have to be in specific places at specific times.

The weather is typical Bay Area weather, light fog in the mornings and about 19 degrees, but by noon the fog has burned off and the highs have been about 27 or so.

So a few shots of old Incheon. I was told this is typical old Korean housing.


Nice little waterfall behind the house.


I think this is called Simpo Market.


The wife had never even seen this fruit.


So after the 10 hours in Seoul and a 1.5 hour flight delay due to the typhoon holding up connecting flights we flew 11 hours and arrived in San Francisco before we left Seoul because of the time change.  
I was happy when we picked up the car



Half way slept the first night and we were off for a 10am tour of UC Berkeley.

The bell tower in the center of the campus. A carillon of bells is played on the hour.



One of the main Sciences buildings, where if the girls are accepted they just well might be. Environmental Biology, Marine Biology, or simply Environmental Sciences.


The main Library, over 3 million books on the shelves. The university has 28 
libraries on campus.





Sather Gate, the actual entrance to the campus itself.

One more of the Science buildings.


Time to shower and get off into San Francisco to see the University of San Francisco, the GG bridge, Nob Hill, Lombard st, and the Embarcadero area.

----------


## thaimeme

Nice, AO!

Hope your girls do well in all their future pursuits.
Good luck to them.
 :Smile: 


[Cal is a good choice!!! :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): ]

----------


## somtamslap

Excellent stuff mate - looking forward to more...

So you'll be relocating too?

----------


## aging one

slap, 

I dont think we will, dorms for the first year, we have to stay and make the $$ to pay for it. Twins make it a bit harder. :Smile:

----------


## rickschoppers

Great pictures AO. I am about 300 miles to your east near Lake Tahoe. Do you plan to head down the California coast? If so, be sure to take a look at UC Santa Barbara. Berkley is a nice university, but would not be my first choice. 

If I had it to do all over again, I would have gone to UCLA and lived near the beach. UCSF has a lot of Asians who are into the health field such as pharmacy and chemistry. I have known a lot of pharmacists that graduated from there, but they are all Chinese. May be a bit of a culture shock for your girls. There is also a good UC in Santa Clara that is not far from SF.

Good luck to you on the college hunt.

----------


## aging one

I will be up in Tahoe on the 8th and 9th of August staying on South Shore, a friend gave us a house. I turn 62 on the 8th. Meet up?

----------


## rickschoppers

Definitely a possibility. I am down on the Nevada side just south of Carson City. You can PM me with some details, if you like. My parents have lived in the Tahoe area for over 40 years and I did a lot of skiing at Heavenly Valley and worked the casinos. 

Tahoe is a very nice place, with lots of great scenery.

----------


## aging one

I love Tahoe. I used to spend my summers in Chambers on the west shore. Love the east shore and hidden beach for swimming in august.

----------


## rickschoppers

Yes, it is a great place to vacation. I have sailed and water skied on the lake as well. A little cool, even during the summer, but plenty of fun. I lived in South Lake for several years and liked the fact that I could snow ski on one day and then go down to Lahaton Reservoir and water ski the next. 

If I could afford it, that is one place I could live and be very happy. You should take the girls on the MS Dixie over to Emerald Bay, if you have time.

http://www.zephyrcove.com/play/cruis...27034&mp_kw=ms dixie lake tahoe&mp_mt=b&gclid=CLnxlpuu2b

----------


## S Landreth

> where if the girls are accepted they just well might be. Environmental Biology, Marine Biology, or simply Environmental Sciences.


Congratulations to the girls if they are accepted to UC (Berkeley) and great choice of majors. All sciences. Hope they will make a difference.

Seems like your family is going to have an enlightening trip while in California.

I know a young one who will leave for USC to start her studies towards the end of next month and she can not wait to get out to California.

Wonderful opportunity for your girls and good luck to them.

----------


## ltnt

Good news A.O..  Are you going to stick with Northern California Uni's?  Why not a scholarship to Stanford as long as you're there and looking? If the twins have the grades as you've mentioned they most likely would find it pretty easy to get one there?  Of course Stanford accepts only the top 1% scholastically I'm told.  Santa Clara University is an excellent school.  Jesuits run it.  Great law school.

Thanks for sharing A.O. good hunting.

----------


## buriramboy

How much does it cost to put 2 kids through University in the US?? My daughter is only 11 so got another 7 years before she goes but the costs here in the UK are starting to look frightening now never mind what will happen over the next 7 years.

----------


## Davis Knowlton

^That's a really tough question. There are lots of factors. Private top-end universities can go around $40,000 a year, with another $15,000 for living expenses, books, etc. Public Universities can be as little as $10,000 a year, plus expenses.

A major factor for public universities is whether the student is a resident of the state; in-state tuition costs can be half (or less) of out-of-state costs.

But, some public universities, like UCLA, cost almost as much as high-end private schools.

So, up to say $55,000 a year (all inclusive) to a low of maybe $20,000-$25,000 (all inclusive). If it's a state school and you're a resident, maybe less.

You can also go to a two-year junior college, which are generally much cheaper, and then transfer to a four-year college for your last two years.

There are also a wide variety of scholarship options out there for diligent students who seek them out.

So, four years for one kid..........$100,000 to $250,000. Double for twins, like AO and I have.

----------


## RangsitRiot

> here in the UK are starting to look frightening now never mind what will happen over the next 7 years.


Tell me about it! Depends where your kids end up in the UK. London will cost and arm and a leg. Just finished I year here myself and I have no idea how I will pay this stint of school back. Main issue in the UK will be the housing. Can't see rents going down unless more houses get built in that time. All the best to your girls AO. Looks like a nice part of the world

----------


## pseudolus

> So, four years for one kid..........$100,000 to $250,000. Double for twins, like AO and I have.


Holy cripes. 

Time for you and AO to get together and start your own university.

----------


## Loy Toy

I am so proud of you mate. You are certainly a great Dad.

I really hope your two girls get a seat at the University of their choice.

You and your wife have certainly provided them both with a great opportunity.

All the very best from the Loy Toy clan.

----------


## bsnub

Nice AO! Those girls are really going to do some growing up in the dorms.  :Smile: 

Have a great time and if you get up to Seattle we need to get a beer.

----------


## armstrong

looking good ao.   do they ant to do the same course?  or do they have separate ideas about what they want to do?/where they want to go?

----------


## terry57

Top Uni fees in Perth run at 25 K.  That's just to sign up.

Then add uniforms, books, over seas excursions and what not one is looking at serious dollars. 

If one is not a resident and is paying for accommodation its silly money. 

Only the seriously cashed up Parents need apply. 

One hopes the kids excel in Academic excellence when parting with this sort of money .

----------


## Norton

> UC Berkeley


My ole Alma Mater. Only a couple of semesters. Enoyed the protests. Good times. Managed to escape being shot,  :Smile: 
Nice thread AO.

----------


## aging one

iW  We will look at most of the UC campuses along with St Marys, Santa Clara, Claremont McKenna and the university of Oregon.

We will drive down highway one to visit Santa Cruz, Santa Barbara, and San Diego as well. Off to Sonoma to have a mutual birthday party with a guy I was born and grew up with in Saudi Arabia.

I had no time to download any photos of a San Francisco tour we did yesterday, but will get them up soon. I hope to keep the thread running for a while.

----------


## thaimeme

> Originally Posted by Davis Knowlton
> 
> So, four years for one kid..........$100,000 to $250,000. Double for twins, like AO and I have.
> 
> 
> Holy cripes. 
> 
> Time for you and AO to get together and start your own university.


It's insane, actually - the ruse and con which is the beloved university education in the States.

Most buy into it so easily.

----------


## aging one

Scholarships, grants, loans, work aid, this is all a major part of the visit. along with the the tours we are spending time with each admissions office submitting tons of documents in paper form. One large suitcase full. :Smile: 

Claremont Mckenna is tendering a figure of 50,000 dollars a year in scholarship if the documents match the transcripts.  But yes sleep is lost thinking about it times 2.

----------


## Norton

Go a bit further up the road from SB to Cal Poly San Luis Obispo. 
Majors - Admissions - Cal Poly, San Luis Obispo

----------


## rickschoppers

> Scholarships, grants, loans, work aid, this is all a major part of the visit. along with the the tours we are spending time with each admissions office submitting tons of documents in paper form. One large suitcase full.
> 
> Claremont Mckenna is tendering a figure of 50,000 dollars a year in scholarship if the documents match the transcripts.  But yes sleep is lost thinking about it times 2.



AO, you are definitely doing it the right way by visiting all the campuses and talking with the admission offices. That should give you all a good idea of environment which is very important. 

I went a very different route since there was not a lot of scholarships and grants during my time. Out of high school I had a 4 year full ride football scholarship to Idaho State University which I threw away by flunking out my first semester. After that I told my parents I would take care of it. Went to Santa Barbara Community College for 2 years while working at the US Post Office. Then transferred to the University of Nevada, Reno while working in the casinos at Lake Tahoe and finally finishing a Pharmacy Degree at the University of Utah College of Pharmacy while working at Snowbird ski resort. It was not the easiest pathway, but I did it to myself and it has paid big dividends.

I envy you and your family looking around at colleges together and think that is the best way to start a college education. Your girls are very lucky to have such caring and considerate parents.

----------


## beerlaodrinker

Nice one AO your girls will be miles ahead after gaining a quality education

----------


## grasshopper

There may be another way, AO.  If the girls enroll and do a base course at a high level university in LOS, some have a relationship with universities around the world and offer scholarships for the student to complete his/her degree on campus in the States. One of my boys scored one while at University of Sydney and ended up for a year or so at firstly, UC campus at San Diego and then the Brookings Institute in Washington. Certainly broadened his outlook and made many international friends too. Reason for San Diego campus? He wanted to surf at Huntingdon Beach!

----------


## WorldNomad

> Originally Posted by pseudolus
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Originally Posted by Davis Knowlton
> ...


Buy into what? Getting a good education? Forget getting a job if you do not have one. Even if you have one you are not guaranteed a job. Best of luck ao. You can never go bankrupt for student loans in the US, just prepare for huge debts if the girls get a loan.

----------


## ltnt

> Reason for San Diego campus? He wanted to surf at Huntingdon Beach!


Why not "Wind n Sea?" La Jolla world renowned for surfers.  Lot closer than Huntington Beach and far better surf!

----------


## grasshopper

Beats me, ltnt. I wasnt familiar with the surfing spots on the West Coast. Although he did make La "Hoya", he told me.

----------


## ltnt

^That's good.  Its spelled La Jolla, but sounds as you've spelled it.  Mexoide!  I lived nearby for a year. short walk down a dirt trail in those days.

----------


## aging one

Well so we took off to visit and old friend who was born a week before I in Saudi Arabia. He is  now retired after 30 years in Saudi but always in Aramco camps.

Dillon's beach




human and dog frisbee




nice houses on the hillside




Jim my mate is a musician as well. Doing Wild Nights by Van Morrison


Nice pool and deck around the barbecue area, it was about 32 in the middle of the day but down to 17 at night.


9 month old boxers, high tech swim gear for American dogs.



Then it was time to cook, as we had the room for free. but before it was 4:20 time, which is all day as he stopped the clock in the "skinning up room"


Then it was dinner time and we found some fresh salmon caught off Bodega bay that day.


some nice shrimp kebabs


veggies, yellow squash, zucchini, mushrooms, red onions, and bells


Margarita's either strawberry or regular


Home made apple pie


served, and many more to come, but its been go go go. only 9 days left and it seems like we left yesterday. Off to Disneyland and California Adventure tomorrow

----------


## terry57

^

Disneyland, Oh yes a really fun day out.

Brilliant place.

----------


## palexxxx

Looks like you are having a great time.  Well done.  Great pics.

----------


## grasshopper

miss those barbie dos a lot.

----------


## gusG

Good on you AO.
All the best for you and the family.

----------


## patsycat

It's so nice, after all the years i have been on TD - to see those little girls grow up to be such lovely young women.

Good luck to them, whatever they choose to do in life.  They have obviously had a good start.

(now, where did i see that chastity belts are cheaper if you buy in bulk!!!)

----------


## MeMock

That salmon looks the ducks nuts.

----------


## david44

> Originally Posted by buriramboy
> 
>  here in the UK are starting to look frightening now never mind what will happen over the next 7 years.
> 
> 
> Tell me about it! Depends where your kids end up in the UK. London will cost and arm and a leg. Just finished I year here myself and I have no idea how I will pay this stint of school back. Main issue in the UK will be the housing. Can't see rents going down unless more houses get built in that time. All the best to your girls AO. Looks like a nice part of the world


Scotland had free courses last time I looked.Aslo free for the Irish maybe due to the need to attain the level of expat

BBC News - Irish passport key to fee waiver in Scotland
BBC News - Irish passport key to fee waiver in Scotland

----------


## BobR

Did you consider Sonoma State University? I'm from California and the area around Sonoma and Santa Rosa about 50 miles north of San Francisco is absolutely beautiful. Its wine country with orchards everywhere, the nicest area in California and one if the nicest in the US.


Are you familiar with California's 2 year junior colleges? They can do their first 2 years at a junior college then transfer to a 4 year State university. Its much ESS expensive that way.

----------


## rickschoppers

^
Agree. I went to community college in Santa Barbara for 2 years before transferring to a 4 year college. Since I was paying my own way through, it was much less expensive even back then and remains the same today. The Community College system is very good to get most of the lower level classes out of the way and it also gives you more time to declare a major.

As I remember AO, you are technically a California resident, no?

----------


## aging one

Bob, they have worked so hard and long they will apply to mostly UC schools, along with a few private, yes they will have a couple of state uni's if the scholarships and financial aid dont come through.

UC Santa Cruz.

The main Library, huge as are all of the ones in the system, 3 floors underground.


All through the redwoods



The Environmental science building, toured on all campuses

----------


## aging one

But before we went through San Rafael on the way down to SC. a few shots of one of the first Missions, and then the fun before the tour of the university, the old boardwalk in Santa Cruz, including the Giant Dipper the oldest wooden coaster in operation.


Used to go to mass to check out the Catholic girls.


The Giant Dipper on the boardwalk. It was after 7pm when all the shots were taken, the late sunsets were a surprise and a delight to the Thai visitors.


It was dollar night, all rides for a buck and it was crowded.


The beach and pier in the background.


Then south to Monterey Carmel, the 17 mile drive.  In front of the Pebble Beach inn where we could afford to park.


Right near the 16th Tee.


The oldest beach house in Carmel, granite, and a great view of the Pacific.


A little afternoon siesta for the seals.


4 or  5 million and this place is yours. So many estates for sale, the economy is up and people are looking for $$$


A nice private beach





Taken from the Tee to the Hole



On the way to Big Sur down Highway 1.

----------


## aging one

so we set off highway one south through Big Sur







Bought sandwiches here and had a nice picnic on the creek. Not much water as California is in a severe drought.


The fog was gone by lunch and the sky was bright blue.


Made a pit stop for a coffee and ran into a bunch of middle aged bikers.

The northern California coast.

Yes that is a house on top of the rugged bluff

If you click the enlarge photo option you can see the gray whales, pity I did not have enough zoom, but we had binoculars. Rarely seen south of Big Sur


windy road let me tell ya.

cool tunnel right on the cliff

Right at 100 years old now, must have been hell building highway 1.

A colony of sea elephants that had gone from 2 to over 400 in the last 6 years.

relaxing it was about 22 degrees.

Trusty little Toyota Altis, it was brand new 1100 miles on it when we picked it up and 4050 when we dropped it off. A great deal at $620 for a 28 day rental.

----------


## Ratchaburi

Great Thread AO I hope all work out about the Uni for the girls.
Good luck mate :Smile:

----------


## Storekeeper

AO ... Nice thread mate. It only took two years in Washington State but now when I encourage my step-daughter to consider schools other than UW or WSU her immediate response is ... "I'm going back to Washington" ... I hope she gets into UW but she seems to have here eyes set on WSU for some reason.

What are the "Top 2" on your girls' wish list?

----------


## aging one

3 right now sk, Berkeley, UCLA, and Santa Barbara.  They will have two fall back schools as well, USF and Sonoma state if the $$$ are just not there. UCLA is a beautiful campus, but its in LA and being from SF that is going to take some getting used to.  :Smile: 

UCLA was hit by a big flood which took care of two parking garages, the main quad area, and sadly the recently refurbished Paulley Pavillion home to UCLA basketball, a giant water main burst on Sunset Blvd and flowed downhill. 4 million dollars was spent refinishing the hardwood floor just before the flood, it looked like this on the day we were there.


The soccer field which was also flooded.


The Authur Ashe Health Center


The main Library with over 3 million books. Notice the subtle differences in the two towers.


Environmental Sciences.


The student housing up on "the hill"


The inverted water fall.



Part of the school of Music, Lionel Richie teaches there.

Engineering a completely green building


Just a lovely campus, not to much to worry about crime for the parents, as its wedged in between Beverly Hills, Brentwood, and Bel Air.




From there we headed to Claremont McKenna and Occidental the last of the southern California schools.

----------


## ltnt

Definitely a big vote against Santa Barbara...party school all the way.  My step son spent 6 years there.  His fraternity had test cheat sheets on every course offered.  Complete waste of time, money and a life.  He never recovered.

On reflection California is the perfect place for two young females to be introduced to Americas universities...not.  I humbly suggest a Plan "C."

Send them to University here in Thailand.  It will age them uniformly and upon graduation they can take graduate studies outside if they see the need.  during this time you and your wife will not rapidly age and grow distant...

----------


## aging one

> Send them to University here in Thailand. It will age them uniformly and upon graduation they can take graduate studies outside if they see the need. during this time you and your wife will not rapidly age and grow distant... __________________


Appreciate the thoughts ltnt but if I was going that route they would have been in University for a year already. Passing the IGCSE tests is the entry ticket to any Thai university including the international universities run by said Thai universities.  Having worked at one for over 20 years and done part time work at 4 more of the prestigious ones there would be nothing to challenge them.

What you make of UCSB is up to you. Sure you can party your ass off but at the same time you can get one hell of an education.  I will not allow them to be part of or associate with anything to do with the Greek system even the honor ones.

If Davis, came through as well as UCSB I would have them go to Davis...

----------


## ltnt

How are you going to control their activities from 14,000 miles away A.O.?  Davis for Vet med?

I think you have good intentions but man...Cal Un'is are filled with crap these days both student body and staff.  How about a small mid-western school for girls only?
Stevens?  My first ex went there and later, during Isla Vista at UCSB.  Get this, an Art History major... :rofl:

----------


## reddog

nice photos ageing one,i lived just out of big sur for a while and nice to look at the photos to bring back memories.

----------


## aging one

> How are you going to control their activities from 14,000 miles away A.O.? Davis for Vet med?


7777 one way BKK/SFO, I wont be able to mate, but hopefully the wife and I have raised them well.  Davis for environmental studies.

----------


## ltnt

> I wont be able to mate, but hopefully the wife and I have raised them well.


Yea.  That's, "hope," with a lot of delusion I fear.  California and Students in general are hotbeds of social experimentation.  You're sending your children into hell A.O. IMHO.  Remember its the state that re-elects governor "Moonbeam."

They would be better off in Thailand for sure.  Perhaps you think there's some future value in an education in America verses one in Asia, so that's the end of this discussion for me.  They are your children and you must do what you believe is in the best interests of them.  Good luck and best wishes for their future.

----------


## aging one

> Yea. That's, "hope," with a lot of delusion I fear. California and Students in general are hotbeds of social experimentation. You're sending your children into hell A.O. IMHO. Remember its the state that re-elects governor "Moonbeam."


I think we live on different planets. You dont know me and I dont know you.  Its that simple.  I am retiring from forums anyway, so have a good one.
I guess the month I spent there and the campuses I toured are shit. 

There is no way in hell I would have my kids do an undergraduate degree here.

----------


## ltnt

> I think we live on different planets.


Same planet, different views.  Campus are beautiful, but we're not discussing foliage now are we?  

You're an educator in the Thai system and yet find it unworthy of educating your own children?  Did alright so far according to their SAT scores.  Or were they "home schooled?"  Never mind, horses and courses.

----------


## Storekeeper

> There is no way in hell I would have my kids do an undergraduate degree here.


Dude ... Have them apply to UW just to see if they can get in and get scholarships.
By the way ... If they went WSU they wouldn't get in any trouble. Nothing but three streets and a university there ...  :Smile:

----------


## aging one

> You're an educator in the Thai system and yet find it unworthy of educating your own children?


exactly.  :Smile:

----------


## aging one

Just an update from a proud dad. Well the university applications are finished, and processed and we now know.  

One of my kids will go on scholarship to UC Berkeley in the College of Natural Resources, the other will also be on scholarship to UC Davis in Environmental Science. The scholarships are not full, but with the help of the federal government and mom and dad staying behind and working here it is a done deal.

Congratulations for all your hard work girls.  :Smile:

----------


## Loy Toy

Great News mate and you certainly are a great, caring Dad.

Good luck to the girls as well.

By the way my boy has been accepted to study aviation (he wants to be a pilot) at Assumption University, passed all the tests and there were many including a mental health test.

I am also very proud.

----------


## gusG

Good one,how far away from each other are they?
That must be a big call for them to go to different schools.

----------


## aging one

> By the way my boy has been accepted to study aviation (he wants to be a pilot) at Assumption University, passed all the tests and there were many including a mental health test.  I am also very proud.


Big congratulations as well mate.   :Smile: 






> Good one,how far away from each other are they? That must be a big call for them to go to different schools.


Gus about 700 kilometers, but both have my close friends within an hour or less drive if anything comes up. 

They knew sooner or later they would be split up and are apprehensive yet still looking forward to it. With todays technology they can talk to each other or us just by picking up a phone, a tablet or a computer and getting on skype, line or whats up which is what most Americans use. 

I too have some worries but you have to grow up and venture out into the world on your own some day. Besides they are teenagers and know everything. :Smile:

----------


## bsnub

> Just an update from a proud dad. Well the university applications are finished, and processed and we now know.  
> 
> One of my kids will go on scholarship to UC Berkeley in the College of Natural Resources, the other will also be on scholarship to UC Davis in Environmental Science. The scholarships are not full, but with the help of the federal government and mom and dad staying behind and working here it is a done deal.
> 
> Congratulations for all your hard work girls.


You raised them right and smart AO. They will be the toast of the campus those two. Big things are in-store. 

Cheers

----------


## S Landreth

> Just an update from a proud dad. Well the university applications are finished, and processed and we now know.  
> 
> One of my kids will go on scholarship to UC Berkeley in the College of Natural Resources, the other will also be on scholarship to UC Davis in Environmental Science. The scholarships are not full, but with the help of the federal government and mom and dad staying behind and working here it is a done deal.


Congratulations to the twins (and their parents). They are both going to some wonderful universities.




> By the way my boy has been accepted to study aviation (he wants to be a pilot) at Assumption University, passed all the tests and there were many including a mental health test.


And congratulations to your son, LT.

----------


## aging one

Thanks for the link Seth, its one I had not found, very nice indeed. Bookmarked on both my computers. :Smile:

----------


## Davis Knowlton

Well done to you, your wife, and especially the young ladies. Lot of hard work by all.

And to you and your son as well, LT.

----------


## harrybarracuda

Are you looking forward to getting your bollocks felt up by the TSA when you leave?

I actually found them quite polite, and they didn't even bother groping me.

And when I landed in London, I found out that they even opened one of my bags and left a nice apologetic note; put everything back nice and tidily, too.

----------


## Davis Knowlton

^AO's been back in LOS for months, 'Arry. I must say, digressing from the thread for a moment, that last time I left the US with my family, from LAX, we were waiting in an endless line when a TSA guy opened a new lane, reached out and motioned us into his lane. Big black guy with a nasty scowl...... Then he said, "Can't have families waiting in that mess, can we?" Very superficial check and we're on our way with a cheery "Have a good flight". Amazed, I was..............

----------


## armstrong

nice one ao and loytoy!

----------


## beerlaodrinker

Best of wishes AO and Loytoy, you both must be feeling very proud, I hope someday I'm able to do as much for my kids

----------


## somtamslap

Congrats to all and I reckon the girls are pretty damn brave to do this. 

My two little ones started school in the UK in January and had pretty much adjusted after a month - and that was with very limited English.

----------


## Stumpy

Cheers AO. My oldest graduated last year from Santa Clara and my 2nd one is on a full scholarship (Academic and Athletic) at University of Hawaii. Good stuff. Fasten your seat belt, the financial outlay is painful. Honestly the academic fees pale in comparison to living, transportation and other costs(especially in California). I insisted that both girls pay for one year of schooling on their own with student loans and working to pay own bills. All part of the self sufficiency process. Having establish credit is paramount once they graduate. My ex wife and I totally disagreed. One of a few reasons she is an Ex... :Smile: .

----------


## BaitongBoy

Cheers, and congratulations to all parties...Here's to new beginnings...Now you know how withnall felt on his Two New Lodgers thread...

----------


## Black Heart

Congrats to you and your family, AO.

----------


## Humbert

Awesome. Both good schools. I hope CA doesn't run out of water before they get their degrees. :Smile:

----------


## BaitongBoy

My nephew earned his doctoral degree at Berkeley...Brilliant young man who is now a full professor (his main dream)...Out of hundreds of applicants, he was hired before he completed his degree...

His passion is the semester (one per year, I think) he gets to do research on his own with assistants working under him...

----------


## patsycat

Great news!!

Gosh, they were only wee gangly girls when i first saw a picture of them!!  And now there they are off into the big wild world.

Please keep us updated about the move etc.

----------


## Storekeeper

Any update AO? Any closer to making a choice of school?

----------


## gusG

^

Here you are Storekeeper, all you have to do is read the thread.





> Just an update from a proud dad. Well the university applications are finished, and processed and we now know.  
> 
> One of my kids will go on scholarship to UC Berkeley in the College of Natural Resources, the other will also be on scholarship to UC Davis in Environmental Science. The scholarships are not full, but with the help of the federal government and mom and dad staying behind and working here it is a done deal.
> 
> Congratulations for all your hard work girls.

----------


## Storekeeper

> ^
> 
> Here you are Storekeeper, all you have to do is read the thread.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thank you. I totally missed it as I scrolled through the thread.
AO ... You peckerwood ... you didn't mention this in our recent conversation.
This time next year then I now know my stepdaughter should know where she's going.
Goal is now ... WAZZU or Gonzaga ...  :Smile:

----------


## Black Heart

Wazzu or Gonzaga,

That's good. 

Where are you now?

----------


## Storekeeper

^ Yokosuka, Japan

----------


## halen

Gonzaga would be a nice choice.

----------


## Mr Earl

AO Seems like most of your pictures have been deleted.
Poor form. :ourrules:

----------


## wasabi

I am so pleased for you and your daughters, excellent ,top result.

----------


## aging one

> AO Seems like most of your pictures have been deleted. Poor form.


Earl I have deleted nothing on my end.... Dont know whats up. I have not edited or touched this thread in close to a year and a half...

----------

